

Swanest – Online Financial Coach App - YouriT

Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m pleased to share with you the MVP of my startup.<p>We are a team of four young entrepreneurs disappointed by the way banks are working (aka sellers).<p>We truly believe that people need to invest their money in a better way, therefore we&#x27;ve built an advisor that enables you to better save &amp; invest your money all along your journey.<p>Please check it out and let me know about any positive or negative feedback it&#x27;s always good to ear - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;advice.swanest.com
======
mathgeek
You need to fix your mailing list signup validation email settings. Right now
it comes from "Rockfox" with no mention of Swanest anywhere.

~~~
YouriT
Hey ya !

Thanks for the feedback, just changed it.

However I was referring to
[http://advice.swanest.com](http://advice.swanest.com) which is not the same
as the one you visited.

~~~
mathgeek
Ah, I gotcha. I just assumed (as I'm sure others will) that your advice link
was for feedback, since you put it at the end after a request for comments. I
figured you'd accidentally forgot to include the link to the main site in the
original title.

~~~
YouriT
Damn it !!

Well hope people will see your comment and mine then.

------
kkoppenhaver
Not able to bring it up right now, hopefully just because you're getting so
much traffic.

~~~
YouriT
Shouldn't be the case. I do not have any CDN for U.S. could be a bit laggy in
your area because of miles maybe.

